# Armado de bafle tonhalle (audifan)



## juliangp (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola gente, les quiero preguntar, si me combiene armar un bafle con los siguientes parlantes tonhalle: 

*Tweeter T13DR:*

Respuesta en Frecuencia: 3,5-22 kHz

Nivel de presión sonora: 97 dB contínuos

Nivel de potencia máxima: 120 W

Cruce recomendado: 2.9 kHz - 18 dB/octava
                                 5 kHz - 12 dB/octava

Impedancia nominal: 8 ohms

Resistencia D.C.: 6 ohms (+/- 10%)

Dimensión bobina: 26 mm

Cruce recomendado: 4.5 kHz

Diámetro bobina: 32 mm (1 1/4")

Diafragma: textil (seda)

*Medios RM5*

Diámetro: 150 mm (5")

Impedancia: 8 ohms

Resistencia D.C.: 5,8 ohms

Potencia:  *RMS (500 Hz): 100 W con caída de 12 dB/oct
                *Prog. Mus.: 200 W  

Sensibilidad: 90 dB SPL, 1W, 1m

Rango de frecuencias: 125 Hz a 7,2 kHz

Cruce recomendado: 500 Hz

Diámetro bobina: 25 mm (1")

*Graves W12150*

Diámetro: 305 mm (12")

Impedancia: 8 ohms

Resistencia D.C.: 5.8 ohms

Potencia:  *RMS: 150 W contínuos, ruido rosa 1 kHz
                *Prog. Mus.: 300 W  

Sensibilidad: 88 dB SPL, 1W, 1m

Rango de frecuencias: 20 Hz a 5,2 kHz

Cruce recomendado: 4,5 kHz

Diámetro bobina: 38 mm (1 1/2")

Nose que crossover ponerle , ya que son los mismos parlantes que forman un bafle pre construido que hay en la pagina, pero se me hace que es muy caro (los de audifan/tonhalle no me contestan el email que les mandé), así que como mi viejo es carpintero los hago yo, haria un bafle con los 3 parlates mencionados, y en total haria 4 bafles con esta configuración para aprovechar mi amplificador (200+200w rms 4Ω), he leído en el foro , pero no encontré conclusiones simples para saber si suenan , hi fi y fuerte al mismo tiempo que es lo que yo quiero , saludos, sepan disculparme ante cualquier error y si pueden ayudenme  en la construcción de los bafles.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola julian.

estoy por comprar los tweeters que vos nombras, por esas casualidades los has escuchado? que tal suenan? llegan a frecuencias altas?


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 14, 2012)

Poder se puede y con la sensibilidad que declaran te va a sonar fuerte y bien como querés, el tema es que sepas que variables podes controlar y cuales no.Para arrancar ¿Sabes medir los parámetros Thiele / Small? por que es lo primero que necesitas para arrancar a diseñar el bafle, después ya se pone mas profundo y complejo el tema, pero para eso esta el foro Antes que compres nada te conviene ver donde estas parado en cuanto a conocimientos y analizar si podes arrancar un proyecto, sino, te conviene leer, preguntar en el foro y después arrancar.Por el lado de los transductores no tengo ninguna objeción, al ser un 3 vías te van a andar bien.Saludos!


----------

